# za krále Ječmínka



## Encolpius

Zdravím, vypadá, že král Ječmínek je nějaká pohádková postava. Znamené fráze *za krále Ječmínka: *velmi dávno nebo nikdy? děkuji.


----------



## K.u.r.t

král Ječmínek je opravdu mýtická postava z pověstí. Já osobně tento výraz nikdy neslyšel, ale řekl bych, že se událost stala velmi dávno (pokud vůbec)


----------



## werrr

Maďar se ptá na krále Ječmínka! 

Pověst o Ječmínkovi je moravská obdoba maďarské pověsti o Arpádovi (ječmínek = malý ječmen).


Pokud je spojení „za krále Ječmínka“ použito bez přímé souvislosti k této pověsti, znamená „velmi dávno“. Často se používá i spojení „jako za krále Ječmínka“, které znamená „dobře“, protože podle pověsti zem za vlády krále Ječmínka prožívala zlaté časy. Oba výrazy se používají hlavně na Moravě (na Hané). V Čechách se vzpomíná spíše na zlaté časy za krále Holce (Ladislava Pohrobka).


----------



## Encolpius

Díky. To je opravdu úžasné. Budu si muset přecíst tu pověst od Jiráska. 
ječmen je maďarsky árpa, tak proto Ječmínek = Árpád.


----------



## gabbiano

Lidový výraz je taky "za krále Klacka".


----------



## .Jordi.

Hello Czech brothers! 
Was king Ječmínek a historical or fictional person? I'm asking, because in Polish we say that something is „jak za króla Ćwieczka”, and it means, just like in Czech, that it's extremely old, old-fashioned, archaic. As far as I know król Ćwieczek wasn't a real person, otherwise I would have read sth about him. And actually I don't know who the heck he was. Could it be some polonized version of king Ječmínek? (...)
Mod note: focus on the Czech language.


----------

